# Black killer : thera band tubing



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have found a store with thera bands and didn´t resist ,so here is my new toy.The power is very impressive,more powerfull than my slingshots with square elastic,hope it will last and don´t break.If you remember my tests with the 8mm wood,this one broke it easily


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think I could even pull that monster back to shoot it!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

looks real strong with a heavy pull


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

smitty said:


> I don't think I could even pull that monster back to shoot it!


Wow! I have to agree with smitty. They do look mighty heavy. Good looking setup, though, Pavel.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

are you sure the slingshot wont break at full pull?


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

p4v_singh said:


> are you sure the slingshot wont break at full pull?


It´s a solid wood so hope it will not break.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

be carefule dude seriously i have a wierd feeling it will break when you pull it one day:mellow:


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

its decent but i think it needs more black


----------

